# Game Thread, Pacers vs Bulls, Dec 11, 2006, 7:30, CSN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Indiana Pacers are coming off their worst loss of the season and Stephen Jackson isn't making the situation any easier.
> 
> It's uncertain if Jackson will be in the lineup Monday when the Pacers play the Chicago Bulls at the United Center.
> 
> ...


from http://www.nba.com/games/20061211/INDCHI/preview.htm


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Pacers vs Bucks, Dec 11, 2006, 7:30, CSN*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Indiana Pacers </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>11 - 11 (.500)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>6 - 2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 10 (.500)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>7 - 2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.433</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.457</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.460</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.460</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>O'Neal, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Harrington, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jackson, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Tinsley, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Granger, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jasikevicius, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Daniels, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Foster, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Armstrong, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Baston, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Marshall, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Powell, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Harrison, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Greene, O</TD><TD class=inTxt>7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Rick Carlisle</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>10</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Pacers vs Bucks, Dec 11, 2006, 7:30, CSN*

Bulls win in a high scoring game..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Pacers vs Bucks, Dec 11, 2006, 7:30, CSN*

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4277052


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SPORTSTICKER NBA PREVIEW
(INDIANA-CHICAGO)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Pacers face Bulls and questions with G Jackson*
------------------------------------------------

Indiana (11-11) at Chicago (10-10) 8:30 pm EST

CHICAGO (Ticker) - Not only do the Indiana Pacers have to try
and rebound from their worst loss of the season, they have worry
about what to do with guard Stephen Jackson.

The Pacers were routed by the Cleveland Cavaliers, 107-75 on
Saturday, and look to regroup when they tangle with the Chicago
Bulls on Monday.

An ugly incident unfolded Saturday when Jackson was booted off
the bench by Indiana coach Rick Carlisle during the second
quarter and did not return.

The Pacers were in trouble early, getting outscored, 31-16, in
the first quarter and never recovered. Jackson only scored four
points before getting kicked off the bench. Darrell Armstrong
led the Pacers with 13 points.

Indiana's Jermaine O'Neal missed the last two games with a sore
left hamstring and is questionable for Monday's game.

The Bulls were playing well in winning seven straight, but had
the win streak snapped in a 91-81 home loss to the Minnesota
Timberwolves on Saturday.

Ben Gordon led the Bulls with 21 points while Andres Nocioni
added 17.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Pacers vs Bucks, Dec 11, 2006, 7:30, CSN*

Bucks?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> Bucks?


Four hours this was up before anyone noticed! 

It's what happens when I'm doing stuff on both boards at the same time. :sadbanana:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

narek said:


> Four hours this was up before anyone noticed!
> 
> It's what happens when I'm doing stuff on both boards at the same time. :sadbanana:


I never saw the sad banana before. cool.

Anyway, everyone is too busy feeling sorry for having "missed out" on KG and Iverson to notice. 

I myself got confused... were we playing the Bucks or the Pacers? 

I think we win tonight. We match up well against these guys (Pacers or Bucks!)

Go Bulls!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> I never saw the sad banana before. cool.
> 
> Anyway, everyone is too busy feeling sorry for having "missed out" on KG and Iverson to notice.
> 
> ...


Lots of new Bananas. We're playing the Pacers. We will win.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Stephen Jackson is suspended for the game.

Looks like we just need to worry about J.O. & big Al


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

The ROY said:


> Stephen Jackson is suspended for the game.
> 
> Looks like we just need to worry about J.O. & big Al


JO is doubtful for this game (sore left hamstring)

Stephen Jackson is good as gone from Indy.

good luck with the game


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Bulls in a blowout. 

The memory can fool, but it always seems to me like Stephen Jackson lights us up like a strip club parking lot. I'm glad he's not playing tonight.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

> At this rate, the Indiana Pacers might appeal the NBA to play a three-on-three halfcourt game when they meet Chicago tonight at the United Center.
> 
> Already missing the suspended Stephen Jackson and the injured Jermaine O'Neal, the Pacers also could be without Al Harrington, Jamaal Tinsley and Marquis Daniels, who are suffering from food poisoning.
> 
> ...



No Jermaine, no Jackson, likely no Harrington, Tinsley, Daniels


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yikes!

We get to pad our win total against a team hurting this much?

It better be a blowout.​


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

the-asdf-man said:


> No Jermaine, no Jackson, likely no Harrington, Tinsley, Daniels


Okay, where did they eat?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, it better be.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

i had a dream last night that this would be ben gordons last game as a bull.
Me being australian, for some reason Bogut called me and told me the news that was going down.
But ey dreams are funny.....
GO BULLS


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Okay, where did they eat?


 
For Christmas, I bought Petey (he lives in NY or NJ) a Taco Bell gift certificate.​


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow. Tom Dore would make a great vampire. A slightly portly, garrulous, obtuse vampire.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Boston 61, New York 36 at the half.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, pretty sure the trajectory on Wallace's layup was away from the hoop.
Go up strong big guy.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Audio League Pass isn't co-operating tonight!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great ball movement two plays ago. KH with the gimme steal, advances to Duhon who drives and kicks out to Deng in the opposite corner for the 18' jumper. Perfect offense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace has 5 pts? wow


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Shouldn't this be a blowout?

9-9​


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng!
That was great, he's so long, I didn't think he was going to dunk it from there.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think Deng has clearly established himself as a significant, consistent and legitimate threat on both sides of the ball. Best player on the team?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk dribbles around "aimlessly", distracts the defense and sets up a perfect swing pass to Noc for the wide open three. Pacers D is atrocious, but our ball movement (especially by Du) has been impressive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls shooting 75% early.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nut shot.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Boston 61, New York 36 at the half.


:eek8: 

New York could still come back and make a game of it. Boston is just that bad.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng down in the fetal position for a minute there, seems to be ok.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

It looks like Deng took a shot to the, uh, manly area.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 80% 8-10


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great ball movement continues. Ben with the great drive, dish to Deng who swings to Kirk for the three.

Noc with another three!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who said Deng is great on the defensive side of the ball?

Isn't Granger his man? 4-5 and 11 points until he took the hail mary last shot of the quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc and deng putting on a show!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

42-25!!! wow 83%.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I wonder why the bulls didn't bring some guys off their reserve list so they could get some court time tonight? A chance to see Barrett and Marty Andrews.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Pacers look like the worst, most sickly team in the league tonight.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

PJ Brown is a very bad basketball player.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with an outstanding defensive play: block on Tinsley, then poked it off Tinsley's head as he was falling out of bounds. Great concentration.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Rams work real hard to put together a long drive to take the lead against the bears (TD). Then they fumble the snap on the extra point. Then Hester returns the kickoff for a TD, bears up 7-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

brown having a nice game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> OT: Rams work real hard to put together a long drive to take the lead against the bears (TD). Then they fumble the snap on the extra point. Then Hester returns the kickoff for a TD, bears up 7-6


Rams are looking like they used to look! Playing very well. Bears D is having problems.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Rams are looking like they used to look! Playing very well. Bears D is having problems.


But they're from St. Louis. ewww.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pacers shot 57% in the 1st half.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

only 44 more points until big-mac time!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

66%!! But indy shooting almost as well as we are


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Wallace with 9 boards in the first half...nice.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

cant let indy hang around


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown inventing the point powerforward position


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace 10 pts 11 rebounds 4 assists


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

We should be blowing them out by more if they haven't been making all these lucky shot's.I've seen countless chuck shot's that have went in today and it's really annoying.Anther thing that is annoying is watching kirk and duhon play together,Ben need's to start and we need to put kirk back at the 1 i hate having 2 pg's in the starting 5 ugh.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon goes 1-4. Rides the pine. Just 9 minutes so far.

Just an observation.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Red's fantasies do not include basketball or baseball...good to know


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 60% after 3. Indy 59%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls have 7 players in double figures.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Bulls 60% after 3. Indy 59%


Considering we've played just 7 guys, our best guys, we're healthy, and their best guys aren't playing, our defense.... sux.​


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris Duhon plays too many minutes.

Hes a human Turnover.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Considering we've played just 7 guys, our best guys, we're healthy, and their best guys aren't playing, our defense.... sux.​


No arguement from me.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

this is crazy i've never seen a team pay so much for open look's.Usually a team misses some open looks the pacer arent' missing any,and it's been other team's this year that have done the same thing against us.I'm really getting annoyed on how the pacer are playing us,because they got destroyed by the cav's the other night and couldn't hit SH!t,now they are all red hot f out of here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Indy comes down and scores 3pt shots like 4 times in a row. Bulls answer with 2's. Indy's gotten back into this game that way. They're out FG% us, too.

Gordon just drove right around 3 pacers like they were statues. He kicks it out, ball goes around the 3pt circle and he gets it back and nails the shot.

Gordon was 1-4 and got just 9 minutes. Let him heat up and now he's 5-10 and 8-8 FT for 19 points.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's carrying the team in Q4. So Kirk dribbles around and takes a shot.

GET IT TO THE HOT HAND!
(Be it Deng or Gordon right now)


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

this starting 5 out thier now should be the starting 5 for now on.Duhon in the starting 5 has stared it course.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Gordon continues to get much better at driving to the hoop.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh, NOW TT and Thabo get in. It's as if Skiles forgot they hadn't played up to this point.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon 4-5, 8 of the bulls 15 Q4 points. Pretty layup just then.

Odd that Thomas and Sefalosha couldn't see minutes against this depleted team and the bulls with a big lead all game.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Shawne Williams is doing pretty well in his first game of the season.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

First time above .500 since 1-0. Yay!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

chibul said:


> First time above .500 since 1-0. Yay!


Uhh, we were 10-9 just two days ago.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was a weird game. From the Pacers' scrubs shooting over 50% to Skiles forgetting we got something called a bench. I don't like watching PJ on the floor much.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Good win and fun game all around. I was happy to see that Gordon had 2 steals and a block, but will he ever stop falling down when he handles the ball? I mean, it has to stop sometime, right? It drives me crazy. 

Luol Deng had another nice game... Red noted that he shoots better from the field than from the free throw line, ha. Kirk had a really excellent game, too. All the guys were great except PJ Brown, who is just too slow.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> That was a weird game. From the Pacers' scrubs shooting over 50% to Skiles forgetting we got something called a bench. I don't like watching PJ on the floor much.


The upside is we're not seeing PJ and Songaila at the same time.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

ndistops said:


> Uhh, we were 10-9 just two days ago.


Forget I said that. Wasn't even thinking. Been a long day.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=750 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><SCRIPT src="http://us.js2.yimg.com/us.js.yimg.com/lib/common/utils/event_1.0.0.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://us.js2.yimg.com/us.js.yimg.com/lib/common/utils/connect_1.1.1.js"></SCRIPT><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7><SPACER height="1" width="1" type="block"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=750 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=560><SCRIPT language=JavaScript> var refreshFlag = false </SCRIPT><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7></TD></TR><TR><TD class=yspsctnhdln>Chicago 106, Indiana 91 </TD></TR><TR><TD height=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Preview - *Box Score* - Recap 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD> (11-12) </TD><TD width=370><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ysptblbdr2><TABLE class=ysptblclbg3 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=ysptblbdr2><TD colSpan=15 height=1></TD></TR><TR align=middle bgColor=#dedec6><TD class=ysptblbdr2 width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD width=10 height=18> </TD><TD> </TD><TD class=yspwhitebg width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD class=yspscores width=25>1</TD><TD class=yspwhitebg width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD class=yspscores width=25>2</TD><TD class=yspwhitebg width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD class=yspscores width=25>3</TD><TD class=yspwhitebg width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD class=yspscores width=25>4</TD><TD class=yspwhitebg width=1 rowSpan=5></TD><TD class=yspscores align=right width=35>Total</TD><TD class=yspscores width=65></TD><TD class=ysptblbdr2 width=1 rowSpan=5></TD></TR><TR class=yspwhitebg><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=middle><TD width=10 height=23></TD><TD class=yspscores align=left>*Indiana* </TD><TD class=yspscores>25</TD><TD class=yspscores>25</TD><TD class=yspscores>25</TD><TD class=yspscores>16</TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 align=right>91 </TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 align=right>Final </TD></TR><TR class=yspwhitebg><TD colSpan=2></TD><TD colSpan=8 height=1></TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=middle><TD width=10 height=23>







</TD><TD class=yspscores align=left>*Chicago* </TD><TD class=yspscores>42</TD><TD class=yspscores>24</TD><TD class=yspscores>23</TD><TD class=yspscores>17</TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 align=right>*106* </TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 align=right> </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr2><TD colSpan=15 height=1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD> (11-10) </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3 height=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18> Indiana </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> M. Baston</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> D. Granger</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>8-14</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>21 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> J. Foster</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> J. Tinsley</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>9-19</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>21 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> D. Armstrong</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> D. Harrison</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> S. Jasikevicius</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>15 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> S. Williams</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>13 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> R. Marshall</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> J. Powell</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> O. Greene</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=middle><TD align=left> M. Daniels</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Coach's Decision</TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=middle><TD align=left> A. Harrington</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Food Poisoning</TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=middle><TD align=left> S. Jackson</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Coach's Decision</TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=middle><TD align=left> J. O'neal</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Coach's Decision</TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>235</TD><TD>37-72</TD><TD>9-18</TD><TD>8-13</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>91 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.514</TD><TD>.500</TD><TD>.615</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 7 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18> Chicago </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1 align=right><TD class=yspdetailttl align=left width="18%" height=18> Name</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Min</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FG</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">3Pt</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">FT</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Off</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Reb</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Ast</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">TO</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Stl</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">Blk</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="6%">PF</TD><TD class=yspdetailttl width="8%">Pts </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> A. Nocioni</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>19 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> L. Deng</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>8-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>22 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> B. Wallace</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> K. Hinrich</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> C. Duhon</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> B. Gordon</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>8-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>23 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> P.j. Brown</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> T. Sefolosha</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> T. Thomas</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=right><TD align=left> M. Sweetney</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=right><TD align=left> M. Allen</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=middle><TD align=left> A. Griffin</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Coach's Decision</TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1 align=middle><TD align=left> A. Barrett</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Coach's Decision</TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2 align=middle><TD align=left> V. Khryapa</TD><TD colSpan=12>DNP - Coach's Decision</TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr3><TD colSpan=13 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Totals*</TD><TD>236</TD><TD>36-63</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>26-31</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>106 </TD></TR><TR align=right><TD align=left height=18> *Percentages:*</TD><TD> </TD><TD>.571</TD><TD>.533</TD><TD>.839</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=7>*Team Rebounds:* 10 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr colSpan=13 height=18> Game Info</TD></TR><TR><TD class=yspnotice> *Technical Fouls:* None
*Officials:* Bennett Salvatore, Leon Wood, Tommy Nunez </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> That was a weird game. From the Pacers' scrubs shooting over 50% to Skiles forgetting we got something called a bench. I don't like watching PJ on the floor much.


The only players I want to see off the bench playing meaningful minutes are Allen, Gordon, and Sefolosha, anyway. Thabo looks steady whenever I see him in the game, and it makes me wonder whether he's playing really badly in practice or something.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, we need to take care of the remaining 2 home games in this stretch. Then go to Atlanta on Saturday and just play our game.

This is the first time that the free throw line really helped us tonight. Unbelievable that we shot that many more than the Pacers.

GO BULLS!

Side note: Go check out We Are Marshall, it'a about the Marshall University football program after the plane crash of 1970. A very true heartfelt movie about coming back from the worst of tragedies. Marshall University is where I went to school and got my degree. Great story about our great small town in Huntington, WV.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<TABLE width="100%" align=left><TBODY><TR><TD width="90%">*Bulls use dominant start to defeat Pacers* 
<!-- / icon and title --></TD><TD align=right width="10%"><!-- Show warned sign --><!-- End of show warned sign --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<HR SIZE=1>​<!-- message -->
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SPORTSTICKER NBA RECAP
(INDIANA-CHICAGO)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Bulls use dominant start to defeat Pacers*
===========================================

CHICAGO 106, INDIANA 91
-----------------------

CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Luol Deng and Andres Nocioni gave the 
Chicago Bulls a tremendous start against a shorthanded opponent.

Ben Gordon scored 23 points, Deng had 22 and Nocioni added 19 to
lead seven players in double figures as the Bulls won for the
eighth time in nine games with a 106-91 victory over the Indiana
Pacers.

Playing the sixth contest of an eight-game homestand, Chicago
rebounded from Saturday's loss to the Minnesota Timberwolves
with a season-high 42 first-quarter points to raise its record
to 2-0 against the Pacers this season.

Deng made all six shots in the first half and scored 16 points
and Nocioni added 15 to give the Bulls a 66-50 lead at
intermission. Chicago made 15-of-18 shots in the opening period
and shot nearly 66 percent (21-of-32) prior to halftime.

After managing just four points in the first half, Gordon made
6-of-9 shots and scored 17 in the second, including three
consecutive baskets after the Pacers cut the deficit to 98-89
with 5:07 remaining.

Ben Wallace scored 10 points and grabbed 13 rebounds for his
second double-double of the season. Kirk Hinrich, Chris Duhon
and P.J. Brown added 10 points each for the Bulls.

Indiana played without swingman Stephen Jackson, who was
suspended for conduct detrimental to the team following an
argument with coach Rick Carlisle over being replaced in the
second quarter of Saturday's loss to Cleveland.

In addition, All-Star forward Jermaine O'Neal missed his third
straight contest with a sore left hamstring. Forward Al
Harrington and guard Marquis Daniels were late scratches due to
food poisoning.

Danny Granger and Jamaal Tinsley scored 21 points each and
Sarunas Jasikevicius added 15 for Indiana, which shot 51 percent
(37-of-72).​


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Did anyone hear Mitch Robinson about how Luol likes the new ball much better and that 'he's scared' of what will/could happen after Jan 1


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls didn't show up on the defensive end tonight. 

It's disturbing to see a second-string opposition get open looks nearly every time down the floor, to be unchallenged on drives, and for the game to be close even though the refs were clearly calling the game in the Bull's favor.

But a win is a win...


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Dear Coach Costanza,

First of all, congrats on tonights win. I don't mean to be negative, but I do have a question for you. I seen the Philly and Boston game. That Thomas kid looks really good. Exciting, good defense, great shot blocker, good rebounder, spectacular dunks. Brings some real life to a team that has mostly unspectacular players (no offense). I know he "tweaked" his ankle a few games ago, but he seems ok now. Just wondering what exactly the kid did to not get any burn at all tonight? When he broke his nose he was glued to the bench. Is little injuries an excuse for you to sit guys? Do you think he was not effective for the games preceeding your latest benching of him? Don't you think this kid is improtant for us "this" year?? Would like to know the answer to this, and if you explain it to me properly I will send you a bottle of Rogaine or a tub of that chia pet mix for the chrome dome. You don't have to be such a little mean person.

Thank you in advance for your reply.

Sincerely,

*A fan who questions your intellegence and motivational tactics.*

PS. I am also looking at Curry and Chandler and wondering if your hitlerish tactics are lousy for developing the young big guys. Don't really want to see that happen to Thomas, but I know how good Malik Allen is. Heard he brushes his teeth 3 times a day. Enjoy buffing the bald head tonight, and say hi to Jerry, Elaine, and Kramer for me.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

This is a good night for us. 

1. Knicks lose - self explainatory 
2. Nets win, which means nets gain a game over knicks in Atlantic 
3. Boston wins, also gains a game over knicks in Atlantic, less chance for knicks to win atlantic and make playoffs 
3. Cavs lose - we gain a game in central 
4. Pacers lose - we go 1 game ahead of them in central 
5. Orlando loses - we get 1 game closer of eastern conference lead


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Why do you think we played 7 guys? Do you think we were showcasing any guys?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Bulls didn't show up on the defensive end tonight.
> 
> It's disturbing to see a second-string opposition get open looks nearly every time down the floor, to be unchallenged on drives, and for the game to be close even though the refs were clearly calling the game in the Bull's favor.
> 
> But a win is a win...


I guess. That has to be one of the strangest wins I can remember. Part of it was crappy defense, but part of it was our guys were just tired with the short rotation. 

I just don't understand what the whole seven player thing was all about -- Okay, Scott you made a point. (whatever that point is supposed to be.) Now, could we please get back to trying not to throw games.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah that was very stupid to just play 7 with a deep roster for no reason.If anyone finds out y please post it because we clearly needed some better sub's in and outs.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats the one thing I don't think Skiles understands. How to make substitutions and when.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Not much of a game thread tonight. I guess everyone was watching the Bears game. I did go to the game tonight and what a strange game it was. Bulls were dominating on the offensive end but just could not stop the pacers driving to the basket. We left a ton of guys open around the perimeter as well. 

I'm sure Skiles wanted a 30 point lead at half time so he could bring in his bench to play together in the second half but the Pacers kept lingering and the situation would not allow the bench to come in.

It was a strange situation but Skiles is consistent with his philosophy. If the starters cannot get it done and they are behind, he would bring the bench in and we'd all be complaining that Skiles isn't letting the players play through it. But since they had a good enough lead, Skiles wanted his guys to stay in and finish the job. 

_"I wanted to make sure we'd get the win," Skiles said. "I didn't feel it, so I wanted to keep the main guys out there."_

I really wanted to see Tyrus on the floor for at least a few minutes and I blame the starters for playing such terrible D. Don't give that excuse that the starters were playing tired. *WHATEVER*. The pacers had a depleted roster and they should not have been able to score like this. Bulls probably play much harder in practice

I was also encouraged with PJ scoring not only jumpshots but going to the basket and posting up. And a great pass to Ben for the dunk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Not much of a game thread tonight. I guess everyone was watching the Bears game. I did go to the game tonight and what a strange game it was. Bulls were dominating on the offensive end but just could not stop the pacers driving to the basket. We left a ton of guys open around the perimeter as well.
> 
> I'm sure Skiles wanted a 30 point lead at half time so he could bring in his bench to play together in the second half but the Pacers kept lingering and the situation would not allow the bench to come in.
> 
> ...


I agree. It was drill sargeant making his men do extra pushups in the rain for not saying "sir yes sir" loud enough or fast enough.​


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I agree. It was drill sargeant making his men do extra pushups in the rain for not saying "sir yes sir" loud enough or fast enough.​


funny thing is that if the pacers had a full lineup and had a lead against the Bulls, Skiles probably would have had the entire bench out there.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> funny thing is that if the pacers had a full lineup and had a lead against the Bulls, Skiles probably would have had the entire bench out there.


Maybe we should take Skiles at his word. The world is funny sometimes. You take away half a team's roster, and they indeed may be more dangerous then they were at full strength.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Wynn for president


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I agree. It was drill sargeant making his men do extra pushups in the rain for not saying "sir yes sir" loud enough or fast enough.​


I don't get it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I don't get it.


The bulls should have crushed these guys, but because they didn't, Skiles forced the starters and 2 subs to play virtually the whole game. These guys should have had (mostly) the night off. Instead, they had to work the whole game.​


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The bulls should have crushed these guys, but because they didn't, Skiles forced the starters and 2 subs to play virtually the whole game. These guys should have had (mostly) the night off. Instead, they had to work the whole game.​


That's what I thought you meant.

Don't players usually regard extra minutes as a reward and not as a punishment?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz! said:


> The bulls should have crushed these guys, but because they didn't, Skiles forced the starters and 2 subs to play virtually the whole game. These guys should have had (mostly) the night off. Instead, they had to work the whole game.


I also wish Skiles had played TT and Sefo more this game.... maybe given Khryapa a little burn. Thing is, though, that if we lost, the same people outraged by the long minutes for the starters would be complaining about seeing "scrubs" playing and losing to an underhanded Pacer team. Face it, people are going to complain either way. I think Skiles would probably rather have complaints about a win than about a loss....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That's what I thought you meant.
> 
> Don't players usually regard extra minutes as a reward and not as a punishment?


Perhaps in the general case, but I don't think they want minutes vs. 3rd stringers at the expense of their good friends/teammates getting zero.​


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> The bulls should have crushed these guys, but because they didn't, Skiles forced the starters and 2 subs to play virtually the whole game. These guys should have had (mostly) the night off. Instead, they had to work the whole game.​


The game was within reach for the entire second half. I don't understand what the big deal is. 

I want to see Tyrus out there as much as the next guy, but watching the second half of the game last night, I always felt like the Pacers were on the verge. 

If my coach thinks that to ensure the win the main rotation guys should play, and a win results, you aren't going to hear me complain about it. 

This board pisses and whines when Skiles plays 12 guys, and when he plays 7, guess what? Pissing and whining. 

I've really got to stop checking in on game threads. I've only done it 3 times this season that I can recall, and each one made me sad.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> The game was within reach for the entire second half. I don't understand what the big deal is.
> 
> I want to see Tyrus out there as much as the next guy, but watching the second half of the game last night, I always felt like the Pacers were on the verge.
> 
> ...


Downright silly.

When you have a 17 point lead after Q1 and play TT in Q2, nobody's going to complain. When you're up 2 after Q1, play TT, and we need to rally to win, people are going to complain about the rotation.

(TT is just an example, his #GP and min/game are indications he's not being counted on as a contributor each game)​


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Downright silly.
> 
> When you have a 17 point lead after Q1 and play TT in Q2, nobody's going to complain. When you're up 2 after Q1, play TT, and we need to rally to win, people are going to complain about the rotation.
> 
> (TT is just an example, his #GP and min/game are indications he's not being counted on as a contributor each game)​


Don't misunderstand me. I would have liked to have seen Tyrus Thomas play. I've been wondering where he is for 3 games now. I think Skiles should have played him. 

I'm just not going to COMPLAIN about it (i.e., calling the coach a dictator, drill seargant, Hitler) under the circumstances. 

Its absurd.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Downright silly.
> 
> When you have a 17 point lead after Q1 and play TT in Q2, nobody's going to complain. When you're up 2 after Q1, play TT, and we need to rally to win, people are going to complain about the rotation.
> 
> (TT is just an example, his #GP and min/game are indications he's not being counted on as a contributor each game)​


Don't misunderstand me. I would have liked to have seen Tyrus Thomas play. I've been wondering where he is for 3 games now. I think Skiles should have played him. 

I'm just not going to COMPLAIN about it (i.e., calling the coach a dictator, drill seargant, Hitler) under the circumstances.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Salvaged Ship said:


> PS. I am also looking at Curry and Chandler and wondering if your *hitlerish* tactics are lousy for developing the young big guys.


*Godwin's Law*



> As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches one.





> overuse of the Hitler/Nazi comparison should be avoided, as it robs the valid comparisons of their impact.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

step! said:


> Wynn for president


You've got my vote!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

My pet theory on the lack of subbing is we lost to the wolves.
To beat good teams we're going to have to go with our main guys and they still haven't played alot together and could use the practise. 

Once Skiles fills comfortable with them he'll go back to giving the young guys a go.

Everytime we get beating early in the season I expect Skiles to shorten the roster.

He'll keep playing them until they gell. Then he'll bring in the others.

He may have thought they already had, but the lost to the wolves proved otherwise.


----------

